# Kitchen paint



## mimijack (Aug 5, 2012)

I need help. I want to paint my kitchen. It is currently a tan color and I'm sick of it. The room is in the middle of the house (townhouse end unit) with a double window facing west. There is a tree blocking a good portion of the light. The cabinets are creamy-yellow.

I want a color that makes the color of the cabinets stand out more than they do and not look like pooh next to them. I was thinking whites but then thought of a soft blue (very light blue). The two rooms that connect on each side are a wheat color (original kitchen color) so it has to flow.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

If you are serious about getting some suggestions, I would start by posting a pic or two.

Other than that, I would suggest you start by looking at lots of pics of other kitchens (online, magazines, whatever). See what appeals to you. Then buy several samples of paint and try them out.

Edited to add: I don't mean to be flip, but your question is sorta like asking "How should I have my hair cut?" when we have no idea what you look like. 
You gotta give the people here a bit more to go on.


----------



## mimijack (Aug 5, 2012)

*Kitchen Paint*

I don't know to post pictures...actually I tried but it said I was denied access. I have 2 to post. I read the instructions but guess I am not quite up to using the site as it should be.

Thanks anyway....................


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

Based on what you described you need a darker paint color. Light walls and light cabinets will blend too much. You mentioned wanting a blue... What about a blue gray like slate? If you have wheat color walls I am assuming they are a darker shade. It's important to keep the tone of a color the same throughout otherwise it will look choppy. I hope this helped some. I would pick 3 colors and get samples paint a chunk of the wall all next to each other and look at it in the daytime and night so you see the color completely


----------



## dengle (Feb 8, 2012)

mimijack said:


> I don't know to post pictures...actually I tried but it said I was denied access. I have 2 to post. I read the instructions but guess I am not quite up to using the site as it should be.
> 
> Thanks anyway....................


If you're having issues posting pictures on here, you can also post them to a photo sharing site (there's tons out there that are free) and put the links to them instead of directly attaching those pictures. 

Here's a link to a "top 5" review. http://socialtimes.com/top-5-best-free-photo-sharing-sites_b7497

I've also used a free product called "Jing" from Techsmith that has built-in photo sharing capabilities.


----------



## mimijack (Aug 5, 2012)

*Kitchen Paint*

Thank you! I ended up getting a pale grey - slatey type of color. The room does not have the greatest natural light so a darker color wouldn't be right.

I did get sample colors and painted them on the walls in 16x16 squares and veiwed them at different times of the day. That's how I ended up with the color I did,

I did buy Sherwin Williams Duration paint on the recommendation of the person at the Sherwin Williams store. I used the same paint (not color) on my bedroom a couple of years ago and love the product. 

I plan on painting today. I'll take before and after pictures and post them on a photo-sharing site for comments.

Thank you everyone who helped me out. I love reading the threads for all other ideas.


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

Great  can't wait to see how your project comes out.


----------



## NestHI (Jan 11, 2013)

How did it come out? I really like the darker color palette.


----------

